# What is your favorite skeeter pee variant?



## Juggernaut (Jun 13, 2013)

I've only make one batch of the original and I'd like to make a variant next.


----------



## TommBomb (Jun 13, 2013)

swapping the lemon juice to pink grapefruit might be interesting


----------



## NashChic (Jun 13, 2013)

I've made 2 batches of DangerDave's dragon blood... Yum! But my favorite has been "Jet Blue" made just like DB but blueberries only and I added 2 bananas, raisins, & a little french toasted oak to the primary. It's a hit with my fam!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 14, 2013)

3 gallons straight blackberry
3 gallons one lemon juice/4 lbs strawberries/1 pkg triple berry.....was excellent.
3 gallons strawberry/mango was excellent.
starting strawberry/grape


----------



## Arne (Jun 14, 2013)

TRy making a batch of the origional skeeter pee. When you get it done and stabalized, rack into a gal. jug that you have put a can of frozen concentrate. Mix well. Try it with different concentrates. Some mite take a little more than one can, some need just a touch of sugar. Some of the concentrates leave the S.P. clear, some will cloud it. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 14, 2013)

I had a white grape peach concentrate making that I was reall excited about until I busted the carboy. Gonna start another soon. I have an sp going with 9jars of blackberry jam that may be good. I will post the results.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 14, 2013)

NashChic said:


> I've made 2 batches of DangerDave's dragon blood... Yum! But my favorite has been "Jet Blue" made just like DB but blueberries only and I added 2 bananas, raisins, & a little french toasted oak to the primary. It's a hit with my fam!


 
Ah, the _*Jet Blue*_. I have some bottles I stashed from last year on my rack. Very smooth. That was before I discovered enhancers like bananas and oak. I bet yours is a step above. I'll have to make some more---your way!

I know I sound like a broken record, but Juggernaut, you should really try a batch of Dragon Blood.

You'll find the latest recipe version in the Wine Made Easy pdf file here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum...rry-skeeter-pee-33076/index11.html#post425337


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Ah, the _*Jet Blue*_. I have some bottles I stashed from last year on my rack. Very smooth. That was before I discovered enhancers like bananas and oak. I bet yours is a step above. I'll have to make some more---your way!
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but Juggernaut, you should really try a batch of Dragon Blood.
> 
> You'll find the latest recipe version in the Wine Made Easy pdf file here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum...rry-skeeter-pee-33076/index11.html#post425337



This looks good Dangerdave. Thanks for writing up this pdf. I'll definitely be starting a batch of DB soon.


----------



## geek (Jun 15, 2013)

where's that recipe for Jet Blue?


----------



## NashChic (Jun 16, 2013)

Jet Blue is exactly the same recipe as DB, just use all blueberries instead of mixed berries. However, for mine I also added 2 peeled/sliced bananas & a box of raisins to the fruit bag & also a couple palmfuls of French medium toasted oak chips to the primary. It's been in the bottle only a month or two, but it is smooooth!


----------



## Rosa321 (Feb 23, 2014)

NashChic said:


> Jet Blue is exactly the same recipe as DB, just use all blueberries instead of mixed berries. However, for mine I also added 2 peeled/sliced bananas & a box of raisins to the fruit bag & also a couple palmfuls of French medium toasted oak chips to the primary. It's been in the bottle only a month or two, but it is smooooth!



I'm a newbie....and looking to try this recipe since I have tons of fresh picked blueberries from the summer. 

What do the raisins and bananas do? How do they "enhance the flavor"?
Just curious! I'll be starting "Jet Blue" this week and I'm curious as to whether or not I should add those....

Thanks!
Rosa


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 24, 2014)

I have not made the original yet, I have been making cranberry (concentrate added) and Mojito. Both go fast.


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 25, 2014)

I've only made the original so far and It isn't even bottles yet as I back sweetened it yesterday. And it's certainly tasting VERY good! I could see pairing it with white fish or just drinking it cold in the summer. 

I have an"tropical" variant started which is racking into secondary carboy this afternoon and it is tasting very good as well, though I think I'll sweeten this one considerably more than the lemon. 

Tropical = pinapple/banana/honey dew melon/mango


----------



## reefman (Feb 25, 2014)

Rosa321 said:


> I'm a newbie....and looking to try this recipe since I have tons of fresh picked blueberries from the summer.
> 
> What do the raisins and bananas do? How do they "enhance the flavor"?
> Just curious! I'll be starting "Jet Blue" this week and I'm curious as to whether or not I should add those....
> ...




Rosa,
The bananas add some body and mouth feel to the wine, as do the raisins, but the raisins add some flavor as well. The bananas don't.


----------



## Rosa321 (Feb 25, 2014)

reefman said:


> rosa,
> the bananas add some body and mouth feel to the wine, as do the raisins, but the raisins add some flavor as well. The bananas don't.




thank you!!!


----------



## ljewels4u (Mar 19, 2020)

Arne said:


> TRy making a batch of the origional skeeter pee. When you get it done and stabalized, rack into a gal. jug that you have put a can of frozen concentrate. Mix well. Try it with different concentrates. Some mite take a little more than one can, some need just a touch of sugar. Some of the concentrates leave the S.P. clear, some will cloud it. Good luck with it, Arne.


Use the concentrate like a back sweetener!!good idea


----------



## M38A1 (May 22, 2020)

Arne said:


> ...When you get it done and stabalized, rack into a gal. jug that you have put a can of frozen concentrate. Mix well.



So I'm getting tripped up on the "done and stabilized" part when you add the frozen concentrate....

Exactly "when" do I do that? I sort of read it like this:
1) Rack off gross lees, add k-meta/k-sorbate/sparkloid
2) Let settle for two weeks or until clear
3) Rack to a new clean carboy with the frozen concentrates in the bottom
4) Back sweeten if needed

Or do I do the k-meta/k-sorbate/sparkloid AND frozen concentrates all at the same time, then let that settle down/clear, rack again and back sweeten?


----------



## Arne (May 23, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> So I'm getting tripped up on the "done and stabilized" part when you add the frozen concentrate....
> 
> Exactly "when" do I do that? I sort of read it like this:
> 1) Rack off gross lees, add k-meta/k-sorbate/sparkloid
> ...


yep, get it clear, then add the k-meta and sorbate. Now you can just sweeten with sugar and drink or put a can of concentrate in a gal. jug and top off with your s.p. Mix it up and see how it tastes. Might need a bit more sugar or fine just the way it is. Try it with different flavors of concedntrate. Some concentrates will cloud it up and you will have to wait for it to clear again or summer is coming on, just drink it the way it is. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

